# Book for learning Greek?



## srhoades (May 13, 2006)

I want to start teaching myself greek. I've read a lot of good things about J Gresham Machen's book. Is that, along with the study guide the best route?


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 14, 2006)

William Mounce, Basics of Biblical Greek is probably your best bet.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2006)

Sean,

Here is Mounce's website: Teknia

Here is the textbook, Basics of Biblical Greek

I highly recommend Mounce's workbook. Basics of Biblical Greek Workbook

Trenchards Complete Vocabulary is a must. 

Armed with all three of these resources you will have the necessary tools to learn Greek.

Might I suggest something that will aid your study? Learning koine Greek by yourself is a daunting task. You can help your study by finding an accomplished Greek student (your pastor?) who you can talk to as questions develop. 

Hope these rescources help.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 14, 2006)

Here's a book perhaps:






Oh...you asked how to read Greek.

Never mind.


----------



## gwine (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Sean,
> 
> Here is Mounce's website: Teknia
> ...



 to the accomplished Greek master. There were 6 of us in the original class taught by our pastor. I was the last one left and now I am no longer.  Boy, I am such an idiot. 

But, I hope to begin again soon. 

And we did use Machen, which I think is a hard book to do on your own. Perhaps a study guide would have worked, too, but having our pastor was even better. I like the fact that the book stresses the accents immediately and then builds from there. I don't believe Mounce takes that approach (someone can correct me) and it seems to me that learning it later would have been far more frustrating.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 14, 2006)

We learned from Mounce's book which is the best; I suggest that you order the lectures for each chapter and go to his web site, that Bill posted and downloard the free flash cards; it is a great way to learn the vocabulary, it was a tremendous help to me.


----------



## srhoades (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Sean,
> 
> Here is Mounce's website: Teknia
> ...



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 14, 2006)

Essentials of New Testament Greek


----------

